# Water Rescue Symposium



## fcpnorman (Nov 16, 2014)

The first of its kind for the western US. The International Association of Water Rescue Professionals has been hosting a water rescue symposium in South Bend Indiana for the last 5 years. There will be a IAWRP symposium in Chico California this March 13-14-15. 
There will be a vendor show on the first day with many vendors who represent water rescue equipment present. We have room for more vendors if any are interested. 
The first day will have presentations from some of the leading water rescue instructors in the US and Canada. The following two days will be spent in the river doing hands on training on specific skills. Please check out the website if you are a water rescue professional and interested in attending.

Home - International Association of Water Rescue Professionals, Inc. or on FB


----------

